# Bad belly - diarrhoea & stabbing pains? 2dp2dt



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

SORRY FOR TMI

Last night I had it and tonight and like a stabbing pain in my belly.

Last night I managed to go a toilet with difficultly and it was diarroeha. 

Tonight I can't go again. The pain is awful. I also feel a bit sick and dizzy faint

Is it the cyclogist? I'm putting them up my front though

Any help appreciated


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I had the exact same thing hun, try not to worry, I had an upset tummy for about 3 days then it went back to normal for me. It was def the cyclogest.

Good luck and try and keep as sane as possible, easier said than done!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Earlier I thought I was gonna faint went all dizzy and wanted to be sick

I still have a pain in my belly but haven't managed to go  x


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey ya

I no if could be ur cyclohist, as with my Crinone my bowels were loose. The dizzyness and fainting I had soon after my EC and I was checked for ovarian hyper-stimulation. I had passed out in the shower with nausea, pins and needles and dizziness. Diaorrah was also a symptom. I drank fluids and it passed after a couple of days. Make sure u are drinking loads of water, and milk for the protein. See how u go over the next day or two then I'f u don't feeling much better call ur clinic. 

Don't want to worry u babe as it maybe nothing, just take it easy.

Sending big


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks love.

I'm going to see how I go if I feel like it tomorrow ill call them x


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Amy

How u feeling today babe? Any better? Really hope u do zxxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah better today thanks.  

Was awful last night at one point I felt drunk, room spinning wanting to be sick. 

I'm guessing its the pesseries?? X


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, pessaries shouldn't do that to u Hun? They only give symptoms like cramps and bleeding? 

I really think u should call ur clinic just incase as u sound very poorly. 
It's better to safe hunni xxxx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hiya

When I had a two day transfer I had stabbing pains and a weird throbbing pain 3dp2dt. Then 10 minutes later I felt really dizzy and sick for a good hour. Had to go bed and couldn't move without feeling sick and in pain. I later realised it was the embryo hatching and starting to implant   I never had loose bowels but I did have really bad constipation. 

Take Care


----------

